
MIT App Inventor - pvinis
http://code.appinventor.mit.edu/?locale=en&repo=http%3A%2F%2Fappinventor.mit.edu%2Fyrtoolkit%2Fyr%2FaiaFiles%2Fhour_of_code%2FHourOfCode.asc
======
pvinis
I pasted the wrong URL, but I can't edit it. It still works, but it will just
throw an unnecessary alert.

The clean URL is
[http://code.appinventor.mit.edu](http://code.appinventor.mit.edu)

